# Any career changers out there?



## Dancing Thoughts (Jul 20, 2016)

So far I have been a teacher and an accountant. Now I am considering going back for a Masters in Psychology. Any other complete career changers out there? If so, what was the change you made?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Yeah. Just not sure what now. Exploring. I know I don't want to go back to long years of study. Better if I could use all I know and taught myself (that can be validated), the thing is I don't know what.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Was an accountant, now I'm going into Elementary level teaching. Funny coincidence OP.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

Massage therapist into linguist/editor. I still do MT, but not primarily. I work in a library as well.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I am on the verge of making a career leap. I could be a few days to a year of giving notice at my R&D job in Animal Pharma. I will have stashed enough money to take a chance on a career in Art, applying things I learned in science and the corporate environment. 


I supposedly had the talent in high school and college, but feared the starving part of being an artist, so used my academic smarts to obtain financial security first.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

I was pre-med and worked in a variety of top notch hospitals and now...i'm not lmao. i think i just wanted to be on a medical drama tbh


----------



## milkssi93 (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm a Media Studies graduate but I want to change my career. Thinking of earning a degree on Entrepreneurship or Business, but I'm still not sure.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Zster said:


> I am on the verge of making a career leap. I could be a few days to a year of giving notice at my R&D job in Animal Pharma. I will have stashed enough money to take a chance on a career in Art, applying things I learned in science and the corporate environment.
> 
> 
> I supposedly had the talent in high school and college, but feared the starving part of being an artist, so used my academic smarts to obtain financial security first.


I wish I were in your shoes!

Career changer here. Although, this time, I want to launch a long-term vocation utilizing everything I've learned so far in life, into something I'm passionate about. Jack of all trades hoping to find goal-focused inspiration!


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

24 year old graduate student here. I intend to go into the government after I graduate. Then, 1 or 2 years later, I intend to enroll in a program for a graduate certificate in Computer Science. Presently, I just want to add it as a skill to my current field. If I get tired of the government or want change, then I see myself shifting strictly to the Computer Science field though. So in my case, maybe.


----------

